# Thank you!



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks to Lloyd for sorting all our insurance out. Really appreciate your help! 


Chris


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No worries Chris, glad i could be of help and thanks for your business :thumb:


----------

